# I cannot lose weight



## RAM1507 (May 15, 2011)

I have another thread where I explained that I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's. I have gained 35 pounds since I started having thyroid problems a few years ago. My endo said that since the medicine isn't helping me to lose the weight, I probably won't, but can maintain and prevent more weight gain.

He said in order for me to lose weight I'd have to exercise about 8 hours a day and eat next to nothing and since that's unrealistic, I should just work on getting my thyroid within healthy range and maintain my current weight.

Labs:

TSH - 7.89 range given is .40 - 4.50 but doctor would like be to be 1-2
T4, free - 1.0 range given is 0.8-1.8
T3, free - 3.0 range given is 2.3 - 4.2
Thyroglobulin Antibodies - 20
Thyroid Peroxidase antibodies - 1000+


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

soooooo.....what's happening based on those lab results? Looks to me like you need more replacement hormone. Is that the plan?


----------



## RAM1507 (May 15, 2011)

My meds were increased, I go back next month and will have more blood drawn. My labs were a little better this time, so we are seeing improvement, just not enough.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Try walking several times a day. It worked wonders for me. Lost over 50 pounds in a year.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I am hopeful that once you get your levels where they should be, and you continue to put in the weight loss effort, you'll start to see some success. But I believe you're going to continue on this plateau until your levels are correct.


----------



## RAM1507 (May 15, 2011)

As it is, I walk 1 hour a day, 3 times a week, and run 1 hour at night 3 times a week, as well as take two fitness classes and work with a personal trainer. I eat small portions and don't drink soda or any sugary drinks. It's so discouraging to do the right things and not see any results.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

RAM1507 said:


> As it is, I walk 1 hour a day, 3 times a week, and run 1 hour at night 3 times a week, as well as take two fitness classes and work with a personal trainer. I eat small portions and don't drink soda or any sugary drinks. It's so discouraging to do the right things and not see any results.


I have not seen your recent lab results and ranges. Did you post them somewhere and I missed it?

Also, consider insulin resistance. Sometimes it just is not all about the thyroid.


----------



## RAM1507 (May 15, 2011)

They are posted at the top, in the first post.


----------

